# Wlan einrichten mit Lan Modem und Wii



## edmonton (11. Juli 2008)

Hallo,


ich habe ein einfaches Lan Modem und keinen Router, möchte, da mein Laptop auch Wlan hat nun meine Wii mit dem Internet verbinden.
Wie mache ich das?

LG


----------



## edmonton (12. Juli 2008)

ich vergaß, ich habe vista, habe bereits eine ad hoc verbindung eingerichtet, die wii findet auch die verbindung, aber sie akzeptiert nicht die ssid und nicht das pw und auf dem rechner wird die verbindung auch als inaktiv angezeigt. wlan knopf zeigt rot, aber alles aktiviert, was mache ich bloß falsch?


----------

